# GE Fridge Water Line Freezing Up



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have a GE side by side fridge(different one than below video) and in a week, 2nd time water line has frozen around dispensing area, because of which no water. Never happened in last 5 years, maybe it's getting old?






Any suggestions to take care of it permanently, I can thaw it using hair dryer and few other tricks, but want to take care of it forever for cheap.

Temperature setting is at 3 for both sides, where 9 being coldest.

Any suggestions or advice? Thank you.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not really a fix for that, GE had a fair amount of trouble with freezing water lines in the door. Check your freezer temp to make sure it isn't getting below 0


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> not really a fix for that, GE had a fair amount of trouble with freezing water lines in the door. Check your freezer temp to make sure it isn't getting below 0


If it's going below freezing, is there anything I can do to overcome it? Also, dial is set up at 2 right now, where 0 is off and 9 is coldest.

Thank you.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

need a thermometer to get the temp. Those temp settings on the freezer get out of wack over time


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Hows the ice cubes and how does the water come out and how is the freezer and refrigerator temps ? Has it ever done this since you owned it? Does the water dispenser when unfrozen flow water like it always did? Are the ice cubes the proper size? Sorry trying to put together a picture. The more info the better answer. definitely something wrong. The temperatures in the freezer should not effect the water flow by design.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Usually we replace a door if the water line freezes. As a diy I would open it up and see if the insulation has failed or if there is water inside the door which is causing the insulation to not do it’s job. You may be able do something with it. But as
A service company door replacement would be the only way I would go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Possible heater strip and fuse located where the water line enters to keep it from freezing. once the water enters it should go through the refrigerator section for the dispenser above freezing. If there is some type of heater there it would be like a mullion heater with a slight amount of heat just to keep it from freezing.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

COLDIRON said:


> Hows the ice cubes and how does the water come out and how is the freezer and refrigerator temps ? Has it ever done this since you owned it? Does the water dispenser when unfrozen flow water like it always did? Are the ice cubes the proper size? Sorry trying to put together a picture. The more info the better answer. definitely something wrong. The temperatures in the freezer should not effect the water flow by design.


Absolutely, it has never done it since we owned the house ~5 years. It has not happened after changing order of things inside the freezer. Currently control for freezer is at 1, where 0 is off. Fridge is at 3.
Yeah, after thawing it, water is flowing perfectly fine. 

So far, water is not freezing and it's working fine.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Usually we replace a door if the water line freezes. As a diy I would open it up and see if the insulation has failed or if there is water inside the door which is causing the insulation to not do it’s job. You may be able do something with it. But as
> A service company door replacement would be the only way I would go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense, thanks. Are you aware of any DIY video for adding insulation inside the door? Fridge is old, definitely not worth replacing whole door. 

Thanks again.


----------

